
Russia bans VPNs and Tor - shellbackground
https://meduza.io/en/news/2017/06/23/russian-lawmakers-adopt-first-reading-of-legislation-to-ban-vpns-and-internet-anonymizers
======
shellbackground
Most important point there is that law forces VPN providers to inspect client
traffic and forbid access to blacklisted sites. I doubt that any of VPN
providers will follow that path, so in turn access to them will be blocked by
ISP (which is forced by another law).

That's how you can censorship everything you dislike.

